# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cần  mua  đai ốc  phi 16  bước 5

## duongvanmanh

Như  tiêu  đề  ah em  nào  có  chia  lại  em  cái  ạ  
anh em  đi qua  chấm  giùm  e  cái  thank  all

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như  tiêu  đề  ah em  nào  có  chia  lại  em  cái  ạ  
> anh em  đi qua  chấm  giùm  e  cái  thank  all


để tìm nhé chắc có đấy

----------

cnc365.com.vn

----------


## thanhtruottbi

> Như  tiêu  đề  ah em  nào  có  chia  lại  em  cái  ạ  
> anh em  đi qua  chấm  giùm  e  cái  thank  all


Bên em cung cấp hàng TBI mới 100% chính hãng Anh nhé ! 
thuanthaogroup.com
0989 181 041

----------


## Hung22884

Bác cần loại này nếu ở hà nôi liên hệ Vòng bi Thảo vân số 8-9 Chùa vua vongbithaovanhn.com có đầy đủ e cung hay chế nên biết chỗ ah

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> Như  tiêu  đề  ah em  nào  có  chia  lại  em  cái  ạ  
> anh em  đi qua  chấm  giùm  e  cái  thank  all


Loại A cần bên mình có stock kho có sẵn nhé
Hàng TBI Motion | Made in Taiwan | BH 12 tháng

----------

